

Facebook Spam King finally caught by FBI - canistr
http://gizmodo.com/5828093/facebooks-spam-king-nabbed-by-fbi-once-and-for-all

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

